# 2006 Rally



## outback_travelers (Jan 23, 2006)

We purchased an outback last summer and are now itching to get out. We have spring fever and would like to head to some new locations. We are going to the Black hills but we would also be interested in other areas


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

outback_travelers said:


> We purchased an outback last summer and are now itching to get out. We have spring fever and would like to head to some new locations. We are going to the Black hills but we would also be interested in other areas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll be staying at the Rafter J Bar Ranch in the Black Hills on June 21st, 22nd, 23rd as part of our "Land Cruise" trip from Oregon to New Hampshire.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

If you live in southern Wyoming, consider attending the 2006 Rock Mountain Outbacker Rally in mid-July. The rally thread is here.

Randy


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> We'll be staying at the Rafter J Bar Ranch in the Black Hills on June 21st, 22nd, 23rd ....
> [snapback]74591[/snapback]​


My brother in law and his family stayed at Rafter J Bar last summer. They said it's a great CG. We've never been there but we have camped at Custer State Park. The Black Hills are beautiful and highly recommended.









Bill


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Rafter J is a great place. We have stayed there 3 times so far. Great area!
We would consider heading out that way if a rally were to take place


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

outback_travelers said:


> We purchased an outback last summer and are now itching to get out. We have spring fever and would like to head to some new locations. We are going to the Black hills but we would also be interested in other areas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 action Welcome to our Outbackers site. Just noticed you had joined a few days ago and we missed giving you the "Official Outback Welcome", but you have it now. sunny Let us know about your TV/TT and what part of the country you are in. I think lots of us are getting some "spring fever" and wanting to head out. Post often and let us know about you.


----------



## outback_travelers (Jan 23, 2006)

We willl put that on the calender. We have been looking at sites and are thankfull for the advice. Thanks again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best site on the internet!!

We're glad you're here...


----------

